# Weird Atalanta...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

well different at least...

The following links to an Atalanta receiver that was sold recently on Ebay.

ebay.co.uk/itm/Marconi-Marine-Valve-Radio-Receiver-NS-702-Atalanta-/291146860371?pt=UK_Collectables_RadioTelevision_Telephony_SM&hash=item43c9b48753&nma=true&si=lDSalDJrvPzerM%252BlsCX0FQcTDqQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

You will see that top left there is an extra control to select various combinations of loudspeakers. The receiver is referred to an NS702. I emailed Ron Stringer, the Guru of all things Mimco who says it’s a new one on him and suggests it might be a variant of the Marine receiver sold by MWT to the Royal Navy and foreign navies. He also says maybe some of the guys that sailed with the RFA may have sailed with this variant.

So the obvious question. Any of you guys know anything about this receiver?


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*re weird Atalanta...*

For some reason it appears the link may not be clickable so you may have to copy it to your browser

(highlight the link with your mouse, hit CTRL C then put your mouse cursor in your browser address line and hit CTRL V - that should transfer the address across...)


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

johnvvc said:


> For some reason it appears the link may not be clickable so you may have to copy it to your browser
> 
> (highlight the link with your mouse, hit CTRL C then put your mouse cursor in your browser address line and hit CTRL V - that should transfer the address across...)


Or just go to http://tinyurl.com/lxkbcuk


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I sailed with quite a few Atalanta rxs in my RFA years. None had that arrangement that I recall.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Just googled *ns702 receiver* and click on the link - *Marconi General Purpose receiver Type NS702* - brings up a pdf file of specs of the Atalanta and mentions that can be fitted with a function to switch from internal to external loudspeakers. 

Nothing sinister - but I certainly don't remember sailing with one whereby you could switch loudspeakers. It could have been used for piping the time signal through to the wheelhouse.

(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Just as an aside to this discussion, there was an Open Day at Marconi's Sandford Mill Museum (where there is a section dedicated to marine equipment etc.) last weekend. One of the visitors was Reg Awcock, who was the senior design engineer of the _Mercury_, _Electra_ and the _Atalanta_ receivers. 

If only I had received the question earlier, and if only I had known that Reg was still alive _and_ that he would be going to the Open Day, I could have asked him about the NS702 receiver. (Jester)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The front line RFA vessels maintained continuous watches because of their naval support commitments. 5 ton was on LS at all times.
Some ships had 2 sparks eg Landing Ships like Sir Galahad. Auto alarm filled in the off watch times.
Any Atalanta I sailed with patched time signals to the chartroom via a phono plug into the receiver.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

The number plate says its a Type 2207G modified to WQ12757/C ED.A, is that a Marconi drawing number ?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> I only ever visited one active RN ship and I was told by the Comms Officer showing me around the 500 kc/s distress bay was not manned 24/24 as I thought.
> Maybe this could be the reason for switchable loud-speakers throughout the very large comms centre of this particular RN ship.


I'm amazed they let an uncleared civilian in the comcen!

I do hope they covered up the crypto....

(Jester)


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

The RFA were fitted with the same communications equipment as the RN. In the sixties the RN would have had the B40/B41 receivers to provide them with coverage of 500Kcs, and from 1970 the new Redifon CJP receivers were fitted, which covered 15kc to 30mcs. The CJP receivers could be patched through to various operating positions. Installing an Atalanta in would not be necessary. Interestingly What the RN could not do was transmit of MF, I cannot recall any transmitter that would be suitable.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi GBXZ. There were certainly no visitors without clearance in to the "holy of holies" in our RFA time but they could get into the commercial ( Marconi) room for the likes of link calls etc. What happens nowadays I know not.

Regards

Rab T


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

King Ratt said:


> Hi GBXZ. There were certainly no visitors without clearance in to the "holy of holies" in our RFA time but they could get into the commercial ( Marconi) room for the likes of link calls etc. What happens nowadays I know not.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rab T



@Rab.

Although not directly involved, (apart from being on the signal distribution list) there was quite a culture shock for some of the inherited staff when we took over the LSL's. Instructions on the **7 etc. As you say now days......?

LB.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Greetings again LB. I was sent to Sir Galahad at the takeover and was the first RFA man to join her ( in Kepple Harbour). Captain John Swan was transferring from his command as a BI master to RFA master. He was most reluctant to give me the keys for the locked military room. Eventually I got the keys and was greeted by such secret equipment as a B40 and B41 receiver plus an ancient army VHF transceiver. Nothing else! It took Swannie some time to acknowledge I was there to help him and not to hinder him. I used these words to him and over some time became accepted by him. However we did have a good ship's company with our mixed staff.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

King Ratt said:


> What happens nowadays I know not.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rab T


NO ONE without a clearance, AND on the entry list gets in the comcen on an RAN vessel during normal ops.

A visit can be arranged, but you must hold an appropriate clearance and the comcen is sanitised (crypto covered) before entry.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou Troppo. And so it should be.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

King Ratt said:


> Greetings again LB. I was sent to Sir Galahad at the takeover and was the first RFA man to join her ( in Kepple Harbour). Captain John Swan was transferring from his command as a BI master to RFA master. He was most reluctant to give me the keys for the locked military room. Eventually I got the keys and was greeted by such secret equipment as a B40 and B41 receiver plus an ancient army VHF transceiver. Nothing else! It took Swannie some time to acknowledge I was there to help him and not to hinder him. I used these words to him and over some time became accepted by him. However we did have a good ship's company with our mixed staff.


Never got on with the man myself - although in fairness I possibly gave him good reason for his attitude. He seemed somewhat remote and self important to me - something I had only experienced in my commercial days, very much old school in certain respects - no flexibility. My opinion of course, others may disagree.

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi LB. I eventually ended up sailing 4 times with John Swan. His final voyage was in Sir Percivale if my memory is correct. I was asked by the Mess President ( The late Ken Lacey, Chief Eng) if I would present him with his leaving gift. Navs had penned a poem regarding Swannie which was not all arslikhan. That was the only time I noticed a wee bit of emotion show itself.

Regards

Rab T


----------

